# Logic Alchemy only



## Saxer (Feb 15, 2017)

Just a little track I made using fifteen Alchemy instances and two drum tracks. Everything LogicX plugins only. I didn't want to post it in 'members composition' as it's only interesting for synth nerds - if any


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 15, 2017)

Terrific.


----------



## Musicam (Feb 15, 2017)

Alchemy, Falcon or Halion 6? What is the best?


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Alchemy, Falcon or Halion 6? What is the best?


The two that could compare to each other are Falcon and Halion 6 IMO, Alchemy being something completely different.
Personally I definitely prefer programming Falcon, also, I found the files/presets/banks managing easier to figure.
That said, I really like, among other things, Halion's granular engine.
That's apart the new stuff Halion 6 is bringing on the table.
At this point, I'd say that Falcon's offer of third part expansions is better but I could be wrong because I mostly program what I need.
Two powerful/comparable hybrid synths, personal taste/need will be an important part of your decision.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2017)

How exactly has someone's well done music thread been hijacked into another overhyped falcon army post ?


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> How exactly has someone's well done music thread been hijacked into another overhyped falcon army post ?


Sorry, was just answering a question.
Never think of me as being an army, but that's interesting, deserves some thought.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2017)

I didn't see the question as it's purposely blocked content for me.

A moderator on slutz coined it the Falcon Army as he's never seen so many posts hyping a product that he's never heard before.

Nice job Saxer.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I didn't see the question as it's purposely blocked content for me.
> 
> A moderator on slutz coined it the Falcon Army as he's never seen so many posts hyping a product that he's never heard before.
> 
> Nice job Saxer.


Oh, I see.
My apologies to Saxer, indeed, that wasn't pretty slick on my part.
@Saxer By the way, your song sounds pretty slicker than me...
I'm a bit of a synth obsessed.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 15, 2017)

back to Alchemy - that remains one of two music applications for which I regularly consider adding a Mac to the studio, the other is "M".

I am still able to use the final Windows release, so I'm not desperate, but it does look (and sound) like Alchemy 2 has some neat new features.

And really cool track by the way!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 15, 2017)

@nordicguy No problem, I like Falcon too! 
Especially after making this track I feel that Alchemys synth sounds stay a bit 'under the blanket'.
I used mainly stock sounds and edited just here and there to fit them into the track (as I mostly do), so this result is very related to the Logic library. But I think the track could have been more crisply and deep if done with other synths. I'll use Alchemy for textures and sample mangling in the future. That's where it shines. Am I the only one?


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 15, 2017)

Very cool. I like the feel and the flow throughout the track to the end. It kind of has a early 90's vibe, but maybe that's just what I associate with that sound. It's cool to hear what someone on this forum has done with Alchemy. I hope to learn it better and hearing your track gets me motivated.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2017)

Saxer, your demo reminded me of Mark Mothersbaugh and even a little Elfman, good job!


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 16, 2017)

Saxer said:


> ...I'll use Alchemy for textures and sample mangling in the future. That's where it shines. Am I the only one?


Totally agree.
Another great Logic 's tool.
I was pretty excited when I'v learned that it was going to be part of the synths offer.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks all for the nice words!


----------



## byzantium (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice track, some Michael Brecker / Brecker Brothers in there!


----------



## bmize (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice track Saxer. I need to spend some more time with it myself.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice track. I find that I generally use Alchemy for extra spice, never as the main ingredient. Not sure why, other then as you said, the sound doesn't tend to jump out of a mix. Kind of flat sounding. I think there's also the psychological reason that Alchemy is now a free "stock" plugin. So I tend to compose with the synths I had to buy.

One tool I like for adding life to a dark synth patch is OTT from Xfer Records, the maker of Serum. It's a free multiband compressor with an extreme sound. OTT stands for "over the top". https://xferrecords.com/freeware/


----------



## Saxer (Mar 22, 2017)

ghobii said:


> ...the sound doesn't tend to jump out of a mix. Kind of flat sounding. I think there's also the psychological reason that Alchemy is now a free "stock" plugin.


The main idea here was to use Alchemy for the whole track. Maybe it's just too much of the same synth so everything gets a bit lost in the same depth. But now it's done and I don't think I'll remake it with other synths.

Thanks for the freeware Xfer tip. Must be great when coming from someone with really big ears (concerning your avatar pic).  I'll try it.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 22, 2017)

Saxer said:


> The main idea here was to use Alchemy for the whole track. Maybe it's just too much of the same synth so everything gets a bit lost in the same depth. But now it's done and I don't think I'll remake it with other synths.
> 
> Thanks for the freeware Xfer tip. Must be great when coming from someone with really big ears (concerning your avatar pic).  I'll try it.


The "flat sounding" comment was only about Alchemy in general, not your track. Like I said, something about Alchemy just doesn't inspire me, though I use it fairly often.

OTT is interesting. It will totally wreck some things, but pull hidden detail and life out of others.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2017)

XFER Dimension Expander can also add something and is also free at the same link above.



Saxer said:


> The main idea here was to use Alchemy for the whole track. Maybe it's just too much of the same synth so everything gets a bit lost in the same depth. But now it's done and I don't think I'll remake it with other synths.
> 
> Thanks for the freeware Xfer tip. Must be great when coming from someone with really big ears (concerning your avatar pic).  I'll try it.


----------



## ptram (Jan 30, 2019)

Logic plugins are often undervalued because they are included in a full package. And we have been accustomed to receive some bonus fillers with full packages.

However, Apple is playing a different game with the Pro applications. You pay them with the hardware, and the software is sold for an incredibly low price. You get great software for a bit of money, if you pay their expensive hardware.

I find the sample content of Logic, like the amp simulators, a bit outdated and weak. On the contrary, most of the synthesizers and effects seem to me among the best. Alchemy has become even better with the inclusion in Logic; they fixed some inconsistency, and added new features. Sculpture is still quite unique, and sounds great. Drummer sounds great, and is an interesting concept.

The new vintage EQ and compressors are on a par with many modeled third-party plugins. And the existing processors, like the Channel and Linear-phase EQ, the Multipressor, or the SpaceDesigner reverb, have never been second-choice.

Paolo


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 30, 2019)

Mega thread bump from the deep!

But yes, Logic and it's included plugs and synths represent the steal of the century. I use the stock collection every day.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 30, 2019)

ptram said:


> Logic plugins are often undervalued because they are included in a full package. And we have been accustomed to receive some bonus fillers with full packages.
> 
> However, Apple is playing a different game with the Pro applications. You pay them with the hardware, and the software is sold for an incredibly low price. You get great software for a bit of money, if you pay their expensive hardware.
> 
> ...


I agree with this whole-heartedly. I just wish Logic hadn’t become so unstable for me. I am currently suffering some sort of crash every day, often multiple times, and it’s hard to diagnose but seems related to tempo changes, cycle play, and possibly Spitfire legato patches. I’ve reported it to Apple, they took many readings on my system, but the problem persists. (The instability started with 10.4.2 and has continued through updates to 10.4.4 and a system update to Mojave.)


----------

